# Is it legal? 9mm Carbine



## swatpup102

I picked up a 9mm carbine and am loving shooting the thing. I started reading through the hunting regulations for small game, and don't see anything that says you can't use it for hunting small game such as rabbit or squirrel. I read a confusing section that mentions hunting between October 15th and January 1st (last years regulations) on wildlife owned property and what you can use, but I'm not real clear on that. 

If I wanted to use my 9mm carbine to hunt with, what could I legally take with it and when?


----------



## Sharp Charge

Small game when the respective season is open. During deer season the regs do change so review the proper years hunting regs.


----------



## F1504X4

As far as small game goes I am not aware of any regulation as to what caliber you can or can't use. Since that is a Legal question I would suggest you call 1-800-wildlife and get an answer directly from them. You'll get all kinds of answers on here from the "experts" but they aren't gonna pay your fines for you. Just my opinion.


----------



## Angler ss

You can use it on private land the whole hunting season.The dates you are talking about make it illegal to use on state wildlife areas between those dates. 
Angler ss


----------



## DaleM

#1 why would you want to use a 9MM carbine to hunt with? You shoot a medium size animal all your going to do is wound it enough to make it suffer. 

#2 you cannot use it to hunt "game" animals that includes Deer or like game. 

Use it to shoot and have fun. Use something that you know is legal and enough to drop what ever you are hunting for. That gun was not designed to hunt with, that I'm sure we all can agree to.


----------



## FatRap007

I would use it for ***** .........thas bout it


----------



## swatpup102

DaleM said:


> #1 why would you want to use a 9MM carbine to hunt with? You shoot a medium size animal all your going to do is wound it enough to make it suffer.
> 
> #2 you cannot use it to hunt "game" animals that includes Deer or like game.
> 
> Use it to shoot and have fun. Use something that you know is legal and enough to drop what ever you are hunting for. That gun was not designed to hunt with, that I'm sure we all can agree to.


I don't really want to use it to shoot deer or any larger game with (can't in ohio anyways with a rifle), I was thinking more along the lines of rabbit or squirrel. I just enjoy hunting with something that is not a shotgun for smaller game, such as a .22lr rifle or pistol, and I don't really go after much larger as of yet. I figure with the accuracy I have found and ideal effective range out of a 9mm carbine it would be perfect for smaller game and not run the risk of hitting it with a .22 and simply wounding the animal instead of a clean kill. Plenty of people seem to use them for game such as coyote, so i figure it'd be a great rabbit gun.

Also seeing some different places online that people say they've used 9mm carbines for cottontail and jackrabbit hunting and it worked very well with with standard ball ammo to be able to eat later because of a small hole but a better stopper than a .22lr


----------



## DaleM

FatRap007 said:


> I would use it for ***** .........thas bout it


Now that would work for me too


----------



## stevecat

After just starting out with the gun I would stay with keeping my shot angled towards the ground, ground hogs will be popping out soon and most farmers are willing to let you kill as you please in thier been fields and around thier barns and when it comes to killing ***** ............uh ... most ***** and squirles are killed out of trees and I would never send a 9mm piece of led into the air anywhere anytime, bad idea.. however if you could takeout a chipmunk, I would love to see the picture.


----------



## Header

Don't know about the dates 10/15 - 1/1 but you can not hunt with a rifle during deer gun season, not even for tree rats, or have buckshot for squirrel with your shotgun. I was questioing about a 22-250 for yotes during deer season. It is ok during bow season. They just don't trust the good guys, but then who are the good guys.


----------

